# Always triple check equipment!



## Hayden staggs (Sep 9, 2015)

This is my first post here so a little introduction is in order I suppose. I'm from colorado I've been a line clearance tree trimmer for 3 years and a Forman for a little over 1 year for big orange tree experts. Anyway lady week I had to run another crews lift truck for a week. I can't stand switching equipment that involves my life because I've been apart of enough crews to know a lot of guys slack on maintenance. So the first thing I do is begin a through walk around and as soon as I climb up to the boom I notice one of the hydrolic hoses is worn all the way to the braids. I tell my job planner and after some disagreements we bring the truck to altec and they agree that truck had no business being in service. Just remember out there is your life don't count on another person's judgement when you don't have to.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 10, 2015)

Nothing really wrong with that hose. The outer layer is just a really thin abrasion sheath basically. Couple wraps of electrical tape would amount to the same thing.

I'd imagine a man lift has check valves on the cylinders like a forklift? Loss of hydraulics and it wont drop down.


----------



## treebilly (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes that is merely an abrasion coating but it's there for a reason. If OSHA were to come out the truck would be shut down immediately and the company would be fined. The booms have check valves but who's to say they never fail of a line blows


----------



## catbuster (Oct 11, 2015)

On a dozer I would say fix it on downtime. On a boom lift, not so much. You did the right thing having it shut down.


----------

